# tips on showing



## Hannah (Oct 17, 2010)

I am new to showing and in Jan. I showed. We worked with my do 15 mins every day. But she was given to me for the show as a teen. I had her were she would stand in the right place when I set her up and all that stuff. But when we got in the ring every body else was pulling there goats up and taking a long time to set up while I was just standing their. I got last and the judge said I need to be more agggressive. I think my do was small and not as muture as the others. I need some training/showing tips on what to do on the next meat goat but it will be a weather.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmm...I guess I would need to see exactly how you were showing and what the class looked like to give ya more advise...but... One piece of advise I can give, have someone take pictures of you showing and the other handlers so you can see what you look like compared to the others. I know I had someone taking photos of me when I first started and when I looked back through them I saw things that I needed to change to improve how I presented my animal. Hope that helps... I know that helped me improve! :thumb:


----------



## Hannah (Oct 17, 2010)

ok we did and I looked stupid out there. We think she was not big enough and she might have been the runt.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

When they say to be more aggressive then they mean you need to have a firmer hand on the lead. If you give the goat too much slack they look around at everything and really aren't paying attention to you. When you set up make sure her head is up, if its not then it'll make them look hunch backed even if they aren't. Basically just makes them look better to the judge. But just always keep the head up when walking or standing still, also be sure to switch sides quick but gracefullly. I have alot more tips if you'd like, but thats all I have for basic things to make sure your doing. You can email me or PM me on here if you want specific tips. 

Good luck!!

(I am speaking from expirience... think I finally have showmanship down haha)


----------



## Hannah (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks I had one person show me once before the show and I was on my own from then. thanks


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It can be hard to catch on to everything they want you to do while trying not to do the wrong thing. My first shows are Friday night and Monday morning so we'll see how they go. Then I don't have any untill August


----------



## Hannah (Oct 17, 2010)

hope you do good


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks! I ended up getting 4th in market and 4th in showmanship


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

congrats!

yup, agressive- actively showing your goat. keep their head up and pointing forward!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! I bet you'll improve with every show! :hi5:


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

There are some Youtube videos that might help You could start with this one and just keep looking through them, some of them are better than others. Pretty much you want to look like you are constantly paying attention to the judge and to your animal, being attentive of how the goat is standing, keeping the goats head up and alert, looking back at the judge to be ready for new instructions, Don't stand between or put your self between your goat and the judge, your goat should always stand squared up, slightly stretched out with his/her back legs, you should look like you are putting lots of care into it, and that you are ready to do what ever the judge asks. If the judge pulls an animal out in the line-up in front of you, move forward and fill that space.


----------

